# Many baby pix from four different litters



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These litters were bred in order to get back my fawn line. the babies are three to four weeks old.

Litter #1









Litter#2





Litter#3





Litter #4


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Gorgeous, moustress, as always :love1


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you do excel with the bright orange and white moustress.The colour is intense.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Lovely!!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

As Always, I love the fawns. The black pied in the last picture is turned just right to make it look almost like you took a wide brush and painted a line across his/her back.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, all. I'm glad you enjoyed the pix!


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

oh i do love fawns! So cute!


----------

